# CT1 & Tecnos Geometry differences



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello. I've tried googling for a geometry chart for a CT1 without success, so will ask on here. My Tecnos is a 56 c-t (55 c-c) with 55 top tube. My CT1 is 58 C-T (55 c-c) with 55 (maybe 55.5) top tube. Saddle heights are the same, but on the CT1 the saddle is right forward, yet has the saddle point still 7cm behind the bottom bracket, whilst the Tecnos has the saddle pushed right back on the rails, yet the saddle is only 5.5cm behind the BB. Saddle heights are the same.

So, there is a geometry difference for sure, despite the top tube being the same. I cannot tell what the seat tube angles are, though perhaps the CT1 is slacker. Can anyone confirm the geometries of either/both? Especially the CT1 as this might be one I'm going to sell.

Thanks


----------

